# ramsgate tunnel



## shadydarkside (Apr 20, 2009)

this was done a while back but i fort id still share it with you guys 


The London Chatham & Dover Railway Company opened their extension from Margate to a terminus at Ramsgate Harbour in 1863. The last section of the line ran in a 1124 yard tunnel from Dumpton Park to the terminus on the seafront, close to the harbour. In 1926, Southern Railway built a link from their line at Dumpton Park to the former South Eastern Railway station at Ramsgate Town, a mile inland. The link was built because of cramped conditions at the terminus and the steep gradient which caused some difficulty for steam locomotives. The Harbour Station and the tunnel were closed from 2nd July that year.



info from subbrit


----------



## LiamCH (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice, but I'm a bit confused. The information is only about the railway tunnel, but everything beyond the first three pictures certainly doesn't look like a train could fit through it. What are those chalk tunnels, and the staircases? Interesting stuff, but I really want to know more about its history. Is it the Harbour station? It's not really clear.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice place man! What kinda rock is the tunnel shot through, any idea?


----------



## shadydarkside (Apr 21, 2009)

the large tunnel was he old seanic ralway but the smaller chalk ones are for the public airraid shelter used in he war ........all over ramsgate is concrete slabs and are the entrances and exits ..you was always within 5 mins of a way in anywhere in ramsgate duein the war ......only done one half cause the over halfs sealed up tight ... ...


----------



## godzilla73 (Apr 21, 2009)

Good pics Shady - have you been down to the seaweed tunnel which is a bit further round toward pegwell bay? One for a meet up if you haven't....


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 21, 2009)

That bike's been there a while.


----------



## shadydarkside (Apr 22, 2009)

godzilla73 said:


> Good pics Shady - have you been down to the seaweed tunnel which is a bit further round toward pegwell bay? One for a meet up if you haven't....


na aint done that one yet ...heard of it .... and meetin up sounds kool dude ..




Richard Davies said:


> That bike's been there a while.



yes is so rusty if you was to try pickin it up it wood prob fall apart ...there is also some very kool old school type bumper cars down the end of the tunnel ....just cant find the photo


----------

